# Muay Thai schools in Ontario



## Karambit (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello, can anyone recomend some good Muay Thai schools/instructors in the GTA region. I'm from Burlington,Ontario.
 I came across this site in Toronto.Looks like they have some good instructors like Ajahn Suchart Yodkeripauprai  http://www.houseofmuaythai.com/ Does anyone else train at this school who can give me some info,and opinions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## King (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Karambit, I can vouch for House of Muay Thai. They have a good family oriented school and everybody there is very helpful. Ajahn Suchart practically lives in the place and he's always available to teach you or have a nice chat with. In his own words he's "Mr 5-9, not 9-5" because he's really around from early in the morning till closing time. Seriously all the other MA schools I've been with never had their grand-master/head teacher/owner to be so involved and accesible in the school. Well there are odd times he would vanish for weeks due to the fact that he's a pretty high demand international teacher. He travels all over the world to teach/coach pro fighters.

But during his absense you have a lot of champions like Clifton Brown watching the shop. Anway, come by for a visit and do the free classes. You really have nothing to lose. Muay Thai is a growing thing in the GTA, so I'm sure you'll find a school that would appeal to you.


----------



## Karambit (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback King. I'll definitely check it out soon :ultracool


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey I would check that place out.  It sounds like a great gym with great instructors.  I'm not familiar with your area but I found a couple of places that might be able to work for you.  www.kombatarts.com www.teamtompkins.com     If these don't work for you then I would definitely check out the one you refered to.


----------



## Karambit (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the links thaistyle, much appreciated


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 22, 2007)

Anytime!  Hope I could help.  Let us know if you find a school.


----------

